# [update] s7-300



## rostiger Nagel (27 Juli 2012)

Es gibt für die S7-300 einen neue Firmwärestand!
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/40944925




> Update V3.2.7 (6ES7315-2FJ14-0AB0)
> Die Firmware-Version enthält folgende funktionale Neuerung:
> 
> SFC 109 PROTECT: neuer Modus 12, mit dem per Programm die Schutzstufe 3 ohne Passwort-Legitimierung aktiviert werden kann (auch mit Passwort sind dann keine Schreib-/Lesezugriffe auf die CPU möglich)
> ...


----------



## Verpolt (27 Juli 2012)

> Bei der Verwendung von Taktmerkern werden ab sofort die drei daneben liegenden Merkerbyteadressen nicht mehr beeinflusst.





> Mehrere Bit-Verknüpfungen, die das gleiche Byte betreffen, werden ab sofort immer korrekt ausgeführt.



Ich kann nicht mehr... 

Ist das denen ihr Ernst?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (27 Juli 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Verbindungen der CPU zu einem AG-Link-Gerät werden nun bei Verbindungsabbrüchen vollständig abgebaut.


Für die öffentliche Erwähnung verzeihen wir die falsche Schreibweise von ACCON-AGLink gern. 



rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> SFC 109 PROTECT: neuer Modus 12, mit dem per Programm die Schutzstufe 3 ohne Passwort-Legitimierung aktiviert werden kann (auch mit Passwort sind dann keine Schreib-/Lesezugriffe auf die CPU möglich)
> siehe auch Produktinformationen / Beitrags-ID 61757603


Was kann dann mit der CPU noch gemacht werden? Urgelöscht? Gilt das generell für alle Bausteine, egal ob Programm oder Daten? Finde unter der ID nichts bei Siemens. (Freue mich über Links gegen Tomaten auf den Augen).


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Juli 2012)

Hoffentlich haben die auch daran gedacht, das man diese Schutzstufe wieder rausnehmen kann
oder ist das eine Maßnahme um den CPU-Kauf anzukurbeln?

Zu den Updates muß man nichts sagen, nur wundern....!


----------



## SoftMachine (27 Juli 2012)

*Korrektur*



> Bei der Verwendung von Taktmerkern werden ab sofort die drei daneben liegenden Merkerbyteadressen nicht mehr beeinflusst.





Verpolt schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht mehr...
> 
> Ist das denen ihr Ernst?



Das wurde bereits im Januar beim 319er-Flaggschiff angegangen, für die anderen CPU´s hat es halt ein 1/2 Jahr länger gedauert .. 

Schau auf die Datumsangaben im Link von RN aus Beitrag #1 



Korrektur
Nee, sorry,  Datumsangaben für diese Links (RN sein Link aus Beitrag #1 ist dort enthalten):

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/33519158/133100


----------



## Ralle (28 Juli 2012)

> Mehrere Bit-Verknüpfungen, die das gleiche Byte betreffen, werden ab sofort immer korrekt ausgeführt.



Oh Gott, das ist doch die eigentliche Funktion einer SPS. Nun hat man es endlich geschafft, das eine S7 korrekt Bits verknüpft. Was für ein Armutszeugnis.


----------



## ducati (30 Juli 2012)

hmm, google findet bei der Suche nach "hochsporadisch" nur 997 Einträge. Also ich vermute mal das Wort gibt's eigentlich nicht... Bleibt noch zu klären, was sie jetzt meinen: seltener oder öfter als sporadisch? Und wie oft ist das dann?

schönen Feierabend.


----------



## sascha-polo (31 Juli 2012)

Auf dieser Seite ist eine kleine Erklaerung fuer den Begriff Hochsporadisch eingebunden.

http://www.sintegrid.ch/28401/index.html

Kurz : Hochsporadisch ist so selten, dass nur Spezialisten wie Siemens den Fehler finden koennen ;-)



*


----------



## LowLevelMahn (2 August 2012)

*Nich ganz richtig*



> Kurz : Hochsporadisch ist so selten, dass nur Spezialisten wie Siemens den Fehler finden koennen



Nicht ganz richtig:

Hochsporadisch ist der Zustand in dem manche Siemensentwickler fehlerfreien Code schreiben können


----------



## ducati (2 August 2012)

vermulich auf Grund dieses Beitrages hier findet Google jetzt 999 Einträge  Wenn wir hier so weitermachen wirds nachher noch in den Duden aufgenommen...


----------



## Rainer Hönle (2 August 2012)

LowLevelMahn schrieb:


> Nicht ganz richtig:
> 
> Hochsporadisch ist der Zustand in dem manche Siemensentwickler fehlerfreien Code schreiben können


Das war jetzt aber böse


----------



## ducati (3 August 2012)

Hmm, naja bissl leid können einem die Entwickler auch tun. Es werden immer mehr Funktionen in der SPS gefordert (von wem auch immer) und irgendwann wirds unüberschaubar und es schleichen sich Fehler ein. Je komplexer das ganze System desto mehr Fehler sind auch drin. Und die Entwicklungszeit wird auch immer kürzer und die Zeit bis ein neues Produkt auf den Markt kommt auch.
Nicht umsonst gibts ja die F-Technik bei der u.a. der Umfang auf die grundlegenden Dinge reduziert ist, und somit (hoffentlich) zuverlässiger.

Gruß.

PS. vielleicht wird die Zuverlässigkeit, welche früher der SPS-Technik allgemein zugeschrieben wurde, bald nur noch mit F-Technik erreicht...

Beim Leitsystem (WinCC) ists ja schon heute so, das man mit den Problemen kämft (Updates, Netzwerk, PC-Probleme allgemein...) die sonst nur im privaten Bereich üblich waren.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (3 August 2012)

Verglichem mit einem Auto würde ich das mal so formulieren:

An einem VW-Käfer gab es so etwas wie Elektronik-Probleme nicht, weil die Elektrik einfach überschaubar war. Ein modernes Mittelklasseauto ist so vollgestopft mit Elektronik, dass gerne mal irgendwo ein Lämpchen blinkt oder meinetwegen ein Steuergerät versagt.

Es muss aber IMMER so sein, dass ein Auto nach links fährt, wenn ich das Lenkrad nach links bewege. Genauso muss es IMMER bremsen, wenn ich auf die Bremse drücke. Solche grundsätzlichen Dinge an einem Auto muss man in jedem Entwicklungsstand voraussetzen können, auch wenn die Entwickler das Ding in 2 Wochen auf die Räder stellen.

Mit anderen Worten: Ich würde es akzeptieren, wenn aufgrund der vielen geforderten Funktionalitäten Fehler passieren. Ob jetzt _hochsporadisch_ oder nicht. 
Aber solche grundlegenden Dinge wie die einfache Verknüpfung von Merkern* DARF* eine SPS einfach nicht mit Fehlern ausführen. Basta!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 August 2012)

Ja, ja...wenn man sich überlegt das es Step 7 und die zugehörigen Steuerungen erst seit
kurzer Zeit gibt, können sich schon einmal Elementare Fehler bei der Endwicklung einschleichen. 
Hinzu kommt ja das, bevor die Endwicklung für Step 7 und WinCCflexibel überhaupt richtig ab-
geschlossen ist, kommt auf einmal TIA. Das kann dann so einen kleinen Nischen Hersteller mit
nur so wenig Endwicklern, ein wenig Probleme bereiten.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (3 August 2012)

> Bei der Verwendung von Taktmerkern werden ab sofort die drei daneben liegenden Merkerbyteadressen nicht mehr beeinflusst.


Zum ersten April wüßte ich diese Aussage einzuordnen. Aus welcher Richtung grenzen denn die drei daneben liegenden Bytes an das Taktmerkerbyte? Gibt es irgendwo nähere Informationen? Ist es das zugehörige Merker-Doppelwort?



> Mehrere Bit-Verknüpfungen, die das gleiche Byte betreffen, werden ab sofort immer korrekt ausgeführt.


Vielleicht sind mit diesem Firmwarestand die hochsporadischen Spezialeffekte aus meinen Programmen auch behoben.


Aber mal im Ernst. Gibt es auf der Siemens FAQ irgendwo nähere Erklärungen?


----------



## Oberchefe (6 August 2012)

> Aus welcher Richtung grenzen denn die drei daneben liegenden Bytes an  das Taktmerkerbyte? Gibt es irgendwo nähere Informationen? Ist es das  zugehörige Merker-Doppelwort?



hätte ich jetzt auch mal so geraten


----------



## Perfektionist (7 August 2012)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ist es das zugehörige Merker-Doppelwort?


ist ja wohl naheliegend, wenn man unterstellt, dass da ein 32-Bit-Prozessor sein Werk tut. Aber wen interessiert es, wenn er nicht selbst das Problem hatte oder haben könnte?

Dass ein Auto bremst, wenn es bremsen soll, ist naheliegend. Mir wurde bereits berichtet, dass ein Auto im vorauseilenden Gehorsam mehr tat, als von ihm gefordert wurde, irgendein Bremsassistent eine Pedalbewegung als Notbremsung interpretierte, obwohl der Fahrer noch alles im Griff hatte. Der nachfolgende Wagen fuhr auf...


----------

